# Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Mai 2009)

*Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Jay (30. Mai 2009)

*Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Kanns sein das die Sprüche auf diesen T-Shirts immer schlechter werden?


----------



## b0s (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Ich find diesen hier ehrlich gesagt einer der besseren und originelleren 
Da gabs schon viele wesentlich plattere und langweiligere


----------



## Nobsen (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

eindeutig zweideutig


----------



## TommyAngelo (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Ich verstehs nicht. Könnte mir das bitte jemand erklären?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

*Master*/Slave/Cable Select


----------



## b0s (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

Rührt noch von alten HDDs mit PATA (aka IDE) Anschluss her, da bei diesen noch 2 Festplatten pro Controller anschließbar waren und die Platten vom  Controller ja irgendwie unterschieden werden mussten.


----------



## Skywalker7001 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neues T-Shirt 'Choose your destiny' verfügbar [ANZEIGE]*

cool!


----------

